# I have an itch



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol no its not something parasitic but i have an itch for another tank being my 25 gallon starfire which i have not acquired it. I just wanted to find out how long did it take for everyone to start their second tank? I have only started my first tank this year january and this itch for starting my second one is so very very itchy already... and its only been two months from jan 6th to now


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe a week and this was when I was 10 years old. I saved from from helping my dad at work and bought my first tank a 29 gallon and about a week later I bought my second 29 gallon and I've never looked back


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a 10 gallon for a while with some goldfish in it, before I knew anything about fishkeeping. of course they all died, so I decided to go another route and do planted tropical. I planted in mid-November, and I feel like that was the actual start of when I did my first real tank (the goldfish didn't really count). 

I got my second tank (a 35 gallon) in December. If I had space (which i don't), and my wife would let me (which she won't), I'm sure I would have gotten a another small tank for shrimpies by now. 

So I think waiting 2 months is not to bad at all! After that, mind, I think yuo should wait a while, and make sure a) you can handle the work of more tanks and b) you don't start to loose interest a bit once the tanks are set up and settled.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought a 20 gallon to start out and after about two weeks I decided to return it and buy a 55 gallon. Not sure how long after I started adding more tanks


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I started with a 30. Got some Ghost shrimp. Found out some of them were pregnant. Immediately posted panic request to borrow or buy cheap a small tank to hatch the shrimp. So it was less than 3 weeks to tank #2.

I don't recall how long it was to tank 3, but now it's up to tank 6 and it has not yet been a year.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll never be able to look at a blank wall again without thinking how to throw a fish tank at it! 

Lee


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

lol I went from my first 2.5gallon Betta tank, to a 10 gallon, a 20gallon and a 29 gallon all with stands and full set ups within a month.

And +1 to that above, every time I walk into a bank, doctors office, dentist etc. I can't help but think how much better the place would look with a nice big tank lol


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't even finished setting up my 28g and already want a 65-75 gallon!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, you guys are seriously adicted already.
I got my first betta bowl when I was around 6 yrs old. It's about there, I got my second one 2 months after that and quickly jumped to 4 bowls. Stop for a while. When I was at 12 yrs old, my first gold fish bowl that didn't work and I just got a 10G the week after. Then I stop for 10 years before getting back. In my later years though, it took me a year before I got my second tank. Then it quickly spirals into 19 tanks. Most of which I blame on the fish auctions. I just can't resist buying stuff when I go to one. A few of the big tanks, I blame my neibours for throwing them out. How can you possibly walk away from a juicy sweet tank that just begs you to "take me, take me home". And to be honest, I have to turn away a friend from giving me his 75G tank. I asked him to just do what my neighbors did and throw it out to the curb. The funny thing is, it sat there for 2 days and nobody took it (Living it a 10 house cul-de-sac street sure isn't very advertising). So I post here and it was gone within a few hours. Heh, oh, off topic.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

You mean you only have one tank? lol
I have four running now, and it's only been 6 months since the first one.


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

I should mention I've actually had tanks before, but I don't count them because they were little betta tanks or a 10 gallon overrun with guppies. I also had turtles in high school but they stunk, not looking for a repeat performance there! This is my first carefully researched tank I intend to keep a while


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Modo said:


> You mean you only have one tank? lol
> I have four running now, and it's only been 6 months since the first one.


lol yea i only have one tank atm its been 3 months. you guys seem wealthy lol can i bum some free tanks from you all  i want two more haha one semi agressive planted tank and one 55 g saulosi tank then im done i hope


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Every single tank of my about 18 total is used and either great deals or free. You just have to keep an eye out and be patient and you can find the deals. I got a 90 gallon with a canister filter for free a few weeks ago. The tank ended up leaking but I will be rebuilding it and it will be like new.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Started with a small 5 Gal betta tank. Escalated to 2x5gal, 1x10gal, 2x15gal, 1x20gal, and 1x30gal within 6 months of the first one. 

Sometimes, you find deals that you just can't resist...especially if you read the ads Sig highlights here . I got my 30Gal with AC50 / gravel / ornaments / gravel cleaner / and decor stones for $25 + the cost of driving to Oshawa.

I don't think I would be enticed to buy a tank from an LFS unless I came into serious money. The peripherals alone (light / filter etc) add up and I'd rather spend on creating a good environment for my fish than getting a spankin' new tank from an LFS. Having said that, I was at AI this evening...boy do those tanks look enticing!!! 

Al.


----------

